# Not sure what to think of these, but felt misled by Lee Valley



## RvK

When it comes to tools I've found that when the name isn't explicitly stated its 99% of the time a generic or off-brand model. On the major trusted brands, the name is a big selling feature so it rarely gets left out. Not that the product can't be a good one, its just taught me to never assume when buying thru online/catalogs.


----------



## DiamondWW

I enjoy buying tools from Lee Valley and have been pleased with all my purchases…got a box delivered today..
I say you can contact their customer service and they will take care of you. I would be greatly surprised if they don't work with you.


----------



## funchuck

DaveR: I know, I can contact LV's customer service, but there is really nothing I want from them. I don't want to ask for compensation, I wouldn't feel right about that. I think that even though the folding square seems a little off, it turns out to be very useful for non critical tasks, ie. I would not use it for setting up a jointer, but I would use it to check square of a cabinet, or something like that. It is very handy since it folds up.

My real beef with them is that they could have taken a picture of the front of the item instead. Or, they could have taken a picture of the box. Most online web stores do one or both. This seems to be done on purpose… if you were selling an item, wouldn't you want to show a picture of the front of the item? The folding square description on the LV website has a long description about it's accuracy and how it folds up. It even has an additional picture showing the various angles.

If you look at the Rockler website for the Nobex square, the title of the item lists the manufacturer, and it has a picture of the front. The weird thing is, the listed accuracy is different. Rockler lists the accuracy as 0.04 degrees… I wonder if the different sizes have different tolerances? I should check mine.


----------



## Dusty56

Engineer's Squares - they are machined to 0.001" deviation per inch. I bought the 2" and 4" versions.
So you're saying that the 4" square is out by .004" in its 4" length….my tablesaw fence is only .002" over 38", and that is intentional : )


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Just return them, If you want quality accurate squares or even German squares to 0.0001, email me.


----------



## NBeener

"My real beef with them is that they could have taken a picture of the front of the item instead. Or, they could have taken a picture of the box. Most online web stores do one or both. This seems to be done on purpose… if you were selling an item, wouldn't you want to show a picture of the front of the item?"

As a former retailer, here's my guess:

They offer a generic product-in your case, squares. They do NOT put name brands on either the photos or the text because they are probably constantly on the lookout for different, cheaper, better sources for that product. They may have had supplier problems, at some point (quality issue, production issues, unstable pricing, etc.), and decided not to paint themselves into a corner.

I look at that sort of item as a bit of a grab bag/crap shoot. Not a bad thing, but … you should understand that, when considering the purchase.

If they sell the name brand, then-whoever said it was right: they'll tout that name as a selling point, and charge a relatively higher price for it.


----------



## Dusty56

I recently purchased some 6" steel rules from Rockler and they used the same m.o.. The rules that I received were nothing like the ones in their photos. I believe that NBeener hit the nail on its head with his comment.
Generic , generic , generic. They didn't lie to us …I got steel rules and you got squares : (


----------



## RedShirt013

If it's Veritas you bet you'll see that name in its description. And expensive. Whenever I see something in LV catalogue with prices close to what I find in other tool stores, I do expect those to be imports, and I've bought enough from them and it's always the case. Plus if it's made in Canada there will be a red maple leaf beside the description anyway. While some scoff at LV selling import tools, I do trust that LV always sell a functional product which works for what it's intended for, so even if they sell chinese made tools they wouldn't be junk.


----------



## randyb

I'm with you, if I want cheap tools i'll go to Harbor tool and freight. I have become very picky where I spend my tool money. you should send them back with you thoughts. squeaky wheel get the grease. maybe they will get the message and up there quality.


----------



## jimc

I've never had issues with anything I've bought from Lee Valley and have found their customer service to be superb. If I had purchased the adjustable square and it didn't seem to be accurate, you bet I'd be in contact with them and I'm sure they would rectify the situation. I just checked their online listing and it says right at the end of the description "Made in Sweden". As for other items with no names listed, I'm sure that Lee Valley specs their items that are made in Asia. The completed item, if it passes quality control, should meet the specs provided. I have noticed in many of their listings that they mention that 'this' is a product found by their buyers - in this case they wouldn't have provided the specifications but their buyers are in the business of finding good products at decent prices. I have many tools that I'm sure have been made in China, Taiwan, or India, and it bothers me not one bit as long as they do the job! If they don't do the job, I expect the company that sold them to stand behind them and in Lee Valley's case they always have.

I don't work for Lee Valley but I do respect their company and their name. When I receive superb service from a company, I stand behind that company.

Jim


----------



## sikrap

If it were me, I would call them and tell them that at least one of the brands is off. My experience is that vendors would much rather you speak with them about your displeasure than other customers. I agree that they should have been more "open" with the photos and/or description.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------



## funchuck

Dusty56: LOL! I did not think about that! 0.001" deviation per 1" means the square can be off by 0.004"...

Jim Crockett: I also still like Lee Valley, like I said, I really like their Veritas line of tools. Actually, that is all I buy from them, but this time, I bought a non-Veritas product. What I did not like was that they did not specify the manufacturer. I think NBeener's explanation can account for why the description of the Engineer's square is generic. LV may have a box full of these engineer's square and they may have been made by different manufacturers. But, the folding square is pretty unique. They could at least have put down a manufacturer for that one. This way, I can look up reviews or comparison shop.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the review, and the discussion about brands and advertising, pretty useful…...........


----------

